# First King, ever! Pickens Sat.



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Went with the group at Pickens today. I read somewhere it was supposed to be smooth, it was certainly not. We paddled around and spread out, i was kinda surprised at how quickly i was feeling seasick, it was bumpy early on. Small spanish were all over, i got the smallest one im sure... About then I saw one of our group off his kayak and in the water, Tim (Mrphoshiz) was close to him but i headed their way anyhow, then i heard just a few clicks on the drag on my cigar minow pole. I stopped to look at it and then it took off for a quick run, gained some line, then another shorter run. wore him down enough to get him boatside, by this time my other line is all wrapped up with the pole in my hand. I got the mess sorted out enough to get the fish in the yak and 10 SECONDS later, the line broke, whew! would have been really bummed to lose my first king. he measured out at 38 to the fork. headed home worn out and sick and woke my wife up to take pictures:thumbup:


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Hay sure,Icanfish nice King and by the way thanks for the tow in. After I got the water out I relaunched and set back out but the yak filled with water again so back to shore. It took 2 tries to get back to the parking lot, After I unladed everything I launched again this time I found the hole.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome catch man, I caught my first this year, and now i've got about three dozen down... hahaha I definately got hooked. Check out the videos on youtube http://youtu.be/l8OeOZHbuIk This is right outside the pass a little back towards pickens.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the first king! Bet your heart was pounding when he made that reel scream!

Glad everyone made it back safe, hope all were wearing the life jackets.
Alex


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Again, nice fish! Things smoothed out around 8am and when I got off the water at noon it was nearly perfectly flat(and HOT). No kings for me...but got harassed by a cute 7ft+ hammerhead that wanted my bonitos though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i could tell it was flattening out and figured it would only get better but, I didnt want to yak, in my yak hahaha! Rookie i hope the hole is an easy fix, im just glad there were other folks around to help out.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like an exciting morning for all. Congrats on the first king. I went east and fished with Linda and the Panama City folks at Carousel Beach and had a great time.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I wondered where everyone went,a hole in the boat and a big King.I went straight out for 11/2 hrs.turned around and came back.1 small King and 8 good size Spanish.Off the water at 10.
That's a great catch......................

Robin


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Job.... all i caught was one very small spanish. Hey Robert what the heck happened to the hobie???? a hole??


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats!! I lost my first king ever the other day when I went out, got a net after that. What do you use as a leader to the bait?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i think i had #2 wire, whatever came with the "live bait rig" from academy. my line (20lb) broke after several minutes of being wrapped up in my smaller pole's line, thank goodness it held out as long as it did.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats! Nice fish. Your experience sounds just like my first king fishin trip I had a couple months ago. A little nausea, tangled lines, but one nice king to make me wanna go back. Good on ya.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice king, by the way, tell me you didn't pay someone for that haircut.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha! i'm a stubborn DIY'er, i havent paid for a haircut in many years, but i'll take that as a compliment


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

gratz bud on the king! i thought it was a bonito when i rolled up with Kayak rookie. Then i saw you pull it tail up after a few nice whacks to the nogin. Did you measure it? i think since me and pete didnt pick up any kings that you and robin would be in the running if you played. Awesome day wish i fished more but after that tow i was pooped.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Contrats on your first king.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Good looking King Josh! I went out with the guys today on the Redfish trip and caught one, it sure was nice flat water out there but it was HOT by 0900....we'll have to get up soon and hit the water!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah phoshiz he was 38 at the fork, if i didnt win roll my 2 bucks int the next trip lol. and kayaks were certainly not built for towing, what a workout. Ard, sounds good, i need a break from rougher water.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

sure said:


> yeah phoshiz he was 38 at the fork, if i didnt win roll my 2 bucks int the next trip lol. and kayaks were certainly not built for towing, what a workout. Ard, sounds good, i need a break from rougher water.


I owe ya 2 bucks,I'm good.................

Robin


----------

